# 2009 Eos check engine light MIL



## zrickety (Aug 29, 2012)

My wife's Eos has a CEL for P2015 which is the intake manifold runner position. Oddly enough, just went through this with my 2.0 TSI GTI. Common problem on the TSI engines. I didn't see anything in the Eos forum, so I wanted to give you a heads up. She has less than 43k miles and it happened on my GTI at 48k. Some guys report every 20k on these manifolds! I believe a good carbon cleaning could save it, but I know VW fixes it under the powertrain warranty. The job is about $600 if you're not covered, extended warranty is your friend. Supposedly, they revised the design. I just hope it lasts longer than the first one...


----------



## putty808s (Nov 3, 2004)

my wife's eos just got the same thing.. 2009 eos cel code read p2015
i looked through the forums and there's plenty of stuff about an actuator loosing physical connection with another component. any idea if this is the same problem with the eos line?


----------



## zrickety (Aug 29, 2012)

It's the same manifold. Very common but it should be covered by an extended warranty. I think it was a bad sensor on our car but they replace the whole thing. I can confirm the replacement on my GTI has lasted 60k+ miles with no issue.


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yesterday I had the extended warranty work performed as our EOS had the P2015 code at 9 yrs and 100400 miles. The valves also had a lot of carbon build up so had them cleaned for $220 while VW was paying for the intake manifold replacement labor. With all the recall/warranty work done to our EOS, it's a wonder if they every made any money on the car.


----------

